# Red Black Schwinn Hornet Phantom Tank Bicycle 26 Vintage Cruiser 1940s-1950s



## tomsjack (Feb 13, 2022)

Red Black Schwinn Hornet Phantom Tank Bicycle 26 Vintage Cruiser 1940s-1950s On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/255383787814?


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 13, 2022)

That seller needs some help. And he's asking for help in his listing! 


Vintage Schwinn 26” dating to roughly the 1950s. I believe this is a hornet but might be a Phantom. I’ll let the hardcore Schwinn collectors message me the correct model and I’ll update the listing accordingly.
This frame does not have a serial number anywhere. Not under the crank, not on the front fork, not on the rear crossmember area. It is not under the paint, and it has not been scraped off. This frame just does not have a serial number.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Feb 14, 2022)

I literally saw that bike at an estate sale just this weekend! They had it priced at $425 there, and even though it was 25% off that day (and 50% off the next,) I still didn't think it was a good deal. Holy cow, if only I knew what'd they'd price it at later! They said they had some "expert" price it for them, but I didn't have the heart to tell them what I really thought of their "expert's" appraisal. Maybe $425 would've been reasonable if it was the total price for all the parts, but $1,000+?! Forget it.


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 15, 2022)

Bike from the Dead said:


> I literally saw that bike at an estate sale just this weekend! They had it priced at $425 there, and even though it was 25% off that day (and 50% off the next,) I still didn't think it was a good deal. Holy cow, if only I knew what'd they'd price it at later! They said they had some "expert" price it for them, but I didn't have the heart to tell them what I really thought of their "expert's" appraisal. Maybe $425 would've been reasonable if it was the total price for all the parts, but $1,000+?! Forget it.
> View attachment 1570334
> View attachment 1570335
> View attachment 1570336
> ...



Nope U were right to walk, frame is painted all black (junk), springer is an aftermarket and not Schwinn at all. The stem is but just a standard off most any. The  56-58-ish Deluxe Hornet  tank is pretty good $200. Best would be $350 for the whole to get the tank. C/L the bike and dump off to the hood for $150 with luck, 200 B/C has Schwinn badge/frame and used gangster wheels. . where you'd break even. Such a deal W $$$$$!! wish-fool thinking.


----------



## 1817cent (Feb 15, 2022)

I like the tank but thats about all.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 15, 2022)

nice tank.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 15, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> nice tank.




You could stock up on some spokes after pulling the tank off. 🤣


----------

